# Mad Hunky Salmon



## disco (Feb 19, 2019)

I usually make my own salmon brine but I got some Mad Hunky Dry Salmon Cure and it is easier to use a mix so I gave it try.

The product is easy to use. It comes with a pack of salmon cure spices and a curing salt. You mix 50 ml (3 tablespoons) of the spices with 25 ml (2 tablespoons) of the curing salt. You then use 15 ml (1 tablespoon) of the mixture per pound of salmon.

I mixed the spices and sprinkled it on a nice Sockeye fillet that weighed about 500 grams (1 pound).








I wrapped the salmon in plastic wrap and refrigerated for 36 hours.

I smoked it at 180 F to an internal temperature of 145 F. That took about 1 1/2 hours.



















I did a video of this project:


The Verdict

The salmon was firm but not hard. The cure starts with a sweet taste but follows with onion and herbs. It isn't too salty, just right. I really liked this.

Disco


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 19, 2019)

That looks good!
Where did you find that brine mix?


----------



## disco (Feb 19, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> That looks good!
> Where did you find that brine mix?


You can order it online. Just search Mad Hunky Meats.


----------



## SunnyDC (Feb 19, 2019)

Wow, there's the mark I missed with my first try at smoked salmon!  That looks amazing.  :)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 19, 2019)

As it goes another fine job by The Leader of great meals.

Warren


----------



## Hank R (Feb 19, 2019)

Di you find it in Canada ?? Was there a problem at the boarder importing it??


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 19, 2019)

Beautiful Disco!
And Wow! What an appetizing plate!

So it looks like you dug out the smoker....


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 19, 2019)

disco said:


> The product is easy to use. It comes with a pack of salmon cure spices and a curing salt. You mix 50 ml (3 tablespoons) of the spices with 25 ml (2 tablespoons) of the curing salt. You then use 15 ml (1 tablespoon) of the mixture per pound of salmon.



This brings up the question:
If you have a Product that calls for adding curing salt, can you keep any left over that is mixed?
Or just mix it in a batch and save it for when ready to use it?

Or does it degrade once mixed? (I suspect this is what it doesn't come premixed.)

I know, real rookie question. But one I've wondered about.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 19, 2019)

Ooh I might order some of this to try on other fish as well :)


----------



## disco (Feb 19, 2019)

SunnyDC said:


> Wow, there's the mark I missed with my first try at smoked salmon!  That looks amazing.  :)


As much as I like doing my own recipes from scratch, this product was very tasty and easy.


----------



## disco (Feb 19, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> As it goes another fine job by The Leader of great meals.
> 
> Warren


You are too kind to a fat old Canadian!


----------



## disco (Feb 19, 2019)

Hank R said:


> Di you find it in Canada ?? Was there a problem at the boarder importing it??


You can order it from Canada but the shipping is steeper. I had it sent to some friends in Montana who were coming to visit.


----------



## disco (Feb 19, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Beautiful Disco!
> And Wow! What an appetizing plate!
> 
> So it looks like you dug out the smoker....
> ...


Sadly, I have had the pleasure of digging out the smoker several times. She Who Must Be Obeyed suggests I am a few fries short of a happy meal and a sane person would wait for spring to smoke. Fortunately, I am still not sane.


----------



## disco (Feb 19, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> This brings up the question:
> If you have a Product that calls for adding curing salt, can you keep any left over that is mixed?
> Or just mix it in a batch and save it for when ready to use it?
> 
> ...


Curing salts, if kept dry will last almost indefinitely. Curing mixes with herbs and seasonings will degrade over about six months. I personally would never keep any dried herbs longer. So, if you've mixed the two, I would suggest keeping the mixture for no more than six months.


----------



## disco (Feb 19, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Ooh I might order some of this to try on other fish as well :)


Please let me know what you try. I intend to mess around with the mixture in various ways too!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 19, 2019)

You bet Disco! :) Soon as I order it..I've got like multiple BBQ related orders I'm waiting on now.


----------



## disco (Feb 19, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> You bet Disco! :) Soon as I order it..I've got like multiple BBQ related orders I'm waiting on now.


So much smoking to do, so little time!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 20, 2019)

Fine looking plate of salmon Disco. I like it paired with the vegetable melody. The Mad Hunky sounds like a tasty rub.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks for the like Flatbroke.

Warren


----------



## disco (Feb 20, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Fine looking plate of salmon Disco. I like it paired with the vegetable melody. The Mad Hunky sounds like a tasty rub.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris


Thanks for the point, Chris!


----------



## richtee (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks again Dave...

Hey..shout oot to the old guard..hope all’s well...

Hmm..got a few more OTBS members I see... belated congrats...

The Mad Hunky!


----------



## disco (Feb 20, 2019)

richtee said:


> Thanks again Dave...
> 
> Hey..shout oot to the old guard..hope all’s well...
> 
> ...


Thanks for a good product!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 26, 2019)

D, I just saw this post and the salmon looks delicious, I'll keep that dry brine in mind.


----------



## disco (Feb 27, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> D, I just saw this post and the salmon looks delicious, I'll keep that dry brine in mind.


Thanks! I was surprised how much I liked it. Most commercial mixes use too much salt for me.


----------



## zippy12 (Oct 24, 2021)

Yep Rich makes a few good spice mixes


----------

